# Western Enforcer



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi,

Anyone have experience with the Western Enforcer plow on a Jeep? Potentially looking to change out my Meyer Drive Pro to the Western Enforcer.

thanks


----------



## FlakePusher (Sep 15, 2021)

Probably more effective to unhook the Meyer, and swap the Jeep part.


----------

